# Fun in the Sun 5/8



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey all,
Got a surprise for momma Saturday morning. We actually slept in and I hadn't planned a trip. Momma went out to water the plants, came in with a smile, why aren't we fishing? WTH I didn't know how to react at first, but the adrenaline kick me in the rear quickly. :yes: Now keep in mind, my boat is covered and ready to roll on a moments notice. It's 8:30 when she uttered the phrase, by 10:00 I'm at the pass catching bait and I live in Navarre! Lighting is my new nickname! :thumbup:
Anyway, I've got momma, oldest knucklehead and my daughter aboard for some relaxing fishing and trolling. Destin couldn't produce a better picture, the water was flowing emerald green, the seas were flat, and the bait were hungry. 
Headed out to a slight north wind with plans of not going far. Hit a few spots and the ARS were killing our bait. Marked plenty of AJ's but couldn't get them to bite. Try a variety of jigs with no luck. Moved further out and more ARS. 
While prepping for another drift I spotted a log. Went over to investigate and its loaded with bait and chickens!  We spent the next hour popping off dolphins one after another. First we used gotcha's, then chicken rigs, but the best thing was a small circle hook with cut bait, no weight. Just cast, drift with the bell open and let them have it! We had a blast taking turns catching and cleaning the deck, we had blood everywhere. My daughter won the price, 3 at one time on the chicken rig! :notworthy:
Anyway, great times with family again on the Ms Ruth.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow! Whole lots of tacos there. Nice report and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

Doesn't get much better than that!! Beautiful day to be out!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang all them chickens!!! Glad the ole lady was gracious to ya!!!


----------



## Fishing_Fool (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice haul of chicken dolphin. That's some good eating right there. Well done!!


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice catch, I like the idea of the toilet flanges for your feet on your table


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Boom !


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

kmerr80 said:


> Nice catch, I like the idea of the toilet flanges for your feet on your table


I have flanges on both ends. That way I can remove the legs which makes it portable. Usually have my gear in the back of the truck for fish cleaning at the docks if time permits!


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice. Glad to se they are out there now.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice day of catching


----------



## CARMA (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice haul. When momma is happy everyone is happy!


----------

